
The Smartest Book About Our Digital Age Was Published in 1929 - Jtsummers
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/01/05/the-smartest-book-about-our-digital-age-was-published-in-1929.html
======
Jtsummers
I arrived here from a note here [0] by James Fallows on _The Atlantic_.

[0] [http://www.theatlantic.com/notes/2016/04/a-2-year-old-
articl...](http://www.theatlantic.com/notes/2016/04/a-2-year-old-article-
about-an-87-year-old-book-with-new-relevance-for-the-here-and-now/478074/)

